# Seen two getting BUI's



## DRSandTRS (May 5, 2014)

In a matter of 3 hours they had arrested (ticket arrest) 2 for BUI's. Watch being over the limit while behind the wheel. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Glad they're doing there job. Been to many accidents on the water in the last year that resulted in fatalities. More than one of them involved alcohol.


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Agreed, Five Prongs. If you're not drinking, you have nothing to worry about. This coming weekend should bring plenty of law enforcement out to help prevent stupid tragedies. 
I have no sympathy for anyone who fails a breath test.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

sj1 said:


> Agreed, Five Prongs. If you're not drinking, you have nothing to worry about. This coming weekend should bring plenty of law enforcement out to help prevent stupid tragedies.
> I have no sympathy for anyone who fails a breath test.


.08 for a 100 pound girl is totally different than .08 on a 300 man, but it takes the same two beers to do it. The 300 man would feel no affects, which is where the problem is.
I'm not defending anything or anyone, just making a reference.

Two beers and your over the limit, which I'm sure no one on this forum would ever do. But I'm sure either of those two boaters had plenty more than two each. Just making a reference that is a fact. I got one years ago after two beers. But mine disappeared after I donated $600 worth of socks I bought at an auction to New Orleans after hurricane Katrina. Plus it was tax deductible . I didn't even have to hire a lawyers. I represented myself. 
Better watch out, they will for sure be out in force this weekend inspecting for DUI, my bad , I meant the for red snapper.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad I'm at work is all I can say.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> .08 for a 100 pound girl is totally different than .08 on a 300 man, but it takes the same two beers to do it. The 300 man would feel no affects, which is where the problem is.
> I'm not defending anything or anyone, just making a reference.
> 
> Two beers and your over the limit, which I'm sure no one on this forum would ever do. But I'm sure either of those two boaters had plenty more than two each. Just making a reference that is a fact. I got one years ago after two beers. But mine disappeared after I donated $600 worth of socks I bought at an auction to New Orleans after hurricane Katrina. Plus it was tax deductible . I didn't even have to hire a lawyers. I represented myself.
> Better watch out, they will for sure be out in force this weekend inspecting for DUI, my bad , I meant the for red snapper.


That's not true at all.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Splittine said:


> That's not true at all.


What's not true, that the red snapper inspections aren't gonna just be a way to board the boat or that my sock donation is not true.

2 beers in less than an hour will make a 165lbs young lad blow .15

That's from personal experience on that evening. 

My reference to a 100 lbs girl and 300 lbs man was probably exaggerated a little,but not far from the truth.What is true is the PBT(preliminary breath test)they use to arrest you out in the field is inadmisable in court because of its inaccuracy in the field. I will take back my first comment on the weight of the man and girl because it is somewhat inaccurate. But the rest is a fact.


What I also learned on that dumb decision night I had....
Is that your required to blow by the signature on the back of your license, which really isn't stated at the time you sign your license. Which is why you lose your license if you don't blow, but the law states you have to blow, but it doesn't state how many times you are required to blow. Meaning if you blow on the side of the road, and you refuse to blow at the police station, you will not lose your license, and its harder to convict a person with inadmisable evidence in a court room. What I blew on the side of the road, was never even brought up. To this day , on record, that evening never happened. But a lot of homeless black children in New Orleans received free socks from me. I was glad I could help the cause. 
This was in alabama , probably around 2000. Which rules may have changed since them for the betterment of the court.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

No way in hell you blew .15 after 2 beers. Regardless of your weight. 

I'm not sure I'd be coming on here either and saying you got bui.

Wait...so you got a bui in 2000 and 5 years later they wiped it clean with a sock donation? 5 years? Come on now


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

going to be an interesting weekend for sure, I have a trip scheduled that was scheduled before the snapper season was announced. There going to be some stuff happen this weekend. I would much rather stay on shore.... charge your video cameras. get ready for the show...


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Justin618 said:


> No way in hell you blew .15 after 2 beers. Regardless of your weight.
> 
> I'm not sure I'd be coming on here either and saying you got bui.
> 
> Wait...so you got a bui in 2000 and 5 years later they wiped it clean with a sock donation? 5 years? Come on now



He must have blew .15 BAC if he was driving his boat on the side of the road

OR..... you didn't read his post correctly.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Chapman5011 said:


> .08 for a 100 pound girl is totally different than .08 on a 300 man, but it takes the same two beers to do it. The 300 man would feel no affects, which is where the problem is.
> 
> I'm not defending anything or anyone, just making a reference.
> 
> ...



Yeahhhh you're way off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Note from #3
....a 180 pound man who has had four drinks in one hour will have a BAC of .08.
Here’s a link for the calculation: http://www.wikihow.com/Calculate-Blood-Alcohol-Level


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

The average man's BAC will go up by .02 with each drink. Chapman you are wayyyy off.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hurricane Katrina was in 2005. That is a fact. Chapman5011 claimed his incident happened in Alabama, "around 2000". He claimed a donation of socks to New Orleans, which is in Louisiana, may or may not have made the incident "disappear".. That is the information presented to this forum. I have no opinions either way.

I will confess to this forum that I, myself, have had a DUI in 1987, when I was 18. I was driving a car, not a boat, but the people I didn't kill don't care either way.
I recorded a .155 BAC, at the police station, since portable breathalyzers were not widely available at the time. I weighed 155 lbs, and it took about 2 hours after being stopped to be tested. I had a half of a fifth of Captain Morgan, 9 beers, and 2 pharmaceutical grade amphetamine pills within about 6 hours. I thank God now, that I was pulled over. That's why I have no sympathy for anyone failing a breath test, whether in a boat or a car.
Thanks for listening, PFF, and be TRULY careful out there. Not just careful enough to avoid being caught, but have a conscience!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Deeplines said:


> He must have blew .15 BAC if he was driving his boat on the side of the road
> 
> OR..... you didn't read his post correctly.


No, he said 2 beers will in less than an hr will have a 165 lb lad blown.15. And that he know from personal experience. 

This leads us to believe he is 165lbs, had 2 beers In under and hr and blew .15.

Which is never going to happen


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

IF that was possible it had to be augmented with some additional alcohol, unless each beer was a quart!

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Chapman5011 said:


> .08 for a 100 pound girl is totally different than .08 on a 300 man, but it takes the same two beers to do it. The 300 man would feel no affects, which is where the problem is.
> I'm not defending anything or anyone, just making a reference.


I don't think that's quite correct. It just might take less alcohol for the 100 pound girl to get to .08 than for the 300 pound man.

I save all my drinking for the shore nowadays. Don't even carry it on the boat. (Since my motor crapped out recently that's _everyday_ at the moment. Sitting in the boat in my yard, having a few beers, and pondering the mysteries of marine electronics.)


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

AndyS said:


> ..... Sitting in the boat in my yard, having a few beers, and pondering the mysteries of marine electronics.


. 
Only thing I can think that would be better is if it was under a nice big shade tree!



Sent using tapatalk


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

All I know is I don’t care what the limit is or how much you’ve had to drink; if you’re DUI or BUI and you hit and kill any one of my family members I would hope you spend the rest of your miserable life in the worst possible prison conditions available and if given the opportunity I would gladly take your life myself.


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> .08 for a 100 pound girl is totally different than .08 on a 300 man, but it takes the same two beers to do it. The 300 man would feel no affects, which is where the problem is.
> 
> 
> You got his backwards. A .08 BAC has EXACTLY the same effect on person regardless of wait. The big difference is how many drinks it takes a 100 pounds person vs a 300 pound Persian to get to said BAC.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I learned my lesson the hard way at Bowlegs one year. Be safe out there and if you've had too many sleep it off. I had to go through a lot of bullshit over blowing a .09, thinking I was fine drive across the channel 200 yards. The officer didn't think so.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Yakin_it_up said:


> Chapman5011 said:
> 
> 
> > .08 for a 100 pound girl is totally different than .08 on a 300 man, but it takes the same two beers to do it. The 300 man would feel no affects, which is where the problem is.
> ...


----------



## Yakin_it_up (Jun 16, 2013)

Tolerance is adding in another factor that is independent of weight. A 100 pound person with a high alcohol tolerance could feel little effect at a BAC of .08 compared to a 300 pound person that never drinks who might feel relatively drunk at a .08 BAC.


----------



## tibiasterrible (Oct 17, 2013)

Mac1528 said:


> Note from #3
> ....a 180 pound man who has had four drinks in one hour will have a BAC of .08.
> Here’s a link for the calculation: http://www.wikihow.com/Calculate-Blood-Alcohol-Level


 
Ok so the link was not as helpfull as i had hoped.(wanted weight graph to drinks/Time kinda thing)
But is it safe to say if u drink a total of 2 Bud lights fast (in 20mins) and drive 20 mins later that a 180 Male is legal to drive?


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Chapman5011 said:


> .08 for a 100 pound girl is totally different than .08 on a 300 man, but it takes the same two beers to do it. The 300 man would feel no affects, which is where the problem is.
> I'm not defending anything or anyone, just making a reference.
> 
> Two beers and your over the limit, which I'm sure no one on this forum would ever do. But I'm sure either of those two boaters had plenty more than two each. Just making a reference that is a fact. I got one years ago after two beers. But mine disappeared after I donated $600 worth of socks I bought at an auction to New Orleans after hurricane Katrina. Plus it was tax deductible . I didn't even have to hire a lawyers. I represented myself.
> Better watch out, they will for sure be out in force this weekend inspecting for DUI, my bad , I meant the for red snapper.


 *It doesn't really work that way. It would take three times as much for the 300# guy to get to .08. He has allot more blood therefore the percentage would be different. Tolorence is a whole different thing. I'm only 150#'s but can drink two Tervis cups of straight Gin on the rocks and not feel a thing but blow .2. That's why the laws are the way they are, everyone is different so er on the side of caution and safety.*


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

TURTLE said:


> *It doesn't really work that way. It would take three times as much for the 300# guy to get to .08. He has allot more blood therefore the percentage would be different. Tolorence is a whole different thing. I'm only 150#'s but can drink two Tervis cups of straight Gin on the rocks and not feel a thing but blow .2. That's why the laws are the way they are, everyone is different so er on the side of caution and safety.*


I'm drunk and hungover just thinking bout that


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Seriously, ya'll stop. It's not only about weight. How you metabolize alcohol is the biggest factor. There is no chart that is going to be able to tell you how much you can drink and what you'll blow.


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

I've come to the conclusion that if I drink, someone else should drive. I see a bit of discussion here about how much alcohol one should or should not consume before operating a boat, or a car. How about being on the side of caution, and responsibility? As I have mentioned, I have learned the hard way. I now have a lot more to care about than how many beers I can drink before I get a DUI. No offense intended to anyone here, but you never know how your decisions will affect others. That "one more beer" could be the one that makes you miss seeing the turn signal of the car in front of you, and then what? 
I'm sure that the good members of this forum are above this, but I have to tell the truth. Thanks for listening, and have a great Memorial Day.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

tibiasterrible said:


> Ok so the link was not as helpfull as i had hoped.(wanted weight graph to drinks/Time kinda thing)
> But is it safe to say if u drink a total of 2 Bud lights fast (in 20mins) and drive 20 mins later that a 180 Male is legal to drive?


Not legal.
I got one with two beers in an hour


----------

